# Burned By Trainz.com On eBay - I was warned I didn't listen - Set back on my Christmas Layout Project



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

My day went to hell in a handbasket - I started my Christmas layout a few weeks ago and decided to buy from Trainz on eBay First order went well - Second order screwed - I can't leave Neg feedback yet - 7 days waiting period and it will be the first time I left a Neg- it will do no good , so complaint to be filed with TCA - which I was going to join this year and I was donating part of my sales at one point to TCA - They finally got a hold of my so I could join - pandemic issues they say and rightly so - TCA bylaws are pretty straight forward about grading and honesty which Trainz is far from - So when I get my website up they are going to get the fight they deserve - I own 6 major websites only one is up right now and World Wide My Restoration site going up next month. I live by you give your word - you stick to it, false and misleading info is pain { Bleep -Bleep } Woopy [ blanking - Bleep - bleep} they put a $10.00 off flyer in my box / my set is hard to come by - it had no decals / they stated their ad on eBay didn't mention decals / wrong it did state decals / [ a Thief and a lyre to boot.] - I let them have it on the phone - I simply don't play with someone who pulls this crap, They have got away with ripping people off far to long and I'm not shutting up. 
The other Forum you guys keep getting tossed off / I stated I would not go on there as I would not last 5 min's with out getting thrown off myself / I didn't like Trainz then / I took the Chance / bam - I got screwed / they were the only one with the K-line Reindeer Airport - Walthers Sold out a few months back I missed it. So I received that one which was my first order / that went well . The second one in photos is the one I got screwed on. 
I'll be uploading youtube vids as well about these people - sad state of affairs - sooner or later I will derail their business. I've been buying and selling as a hobby since my first show at age 8 , most people are honest / mind you I'm turning 70 / I have time left. 
The building were graded wrong regardless see photos yellowing staining and so on just another example of [ ^&^%-%^%&^$$%] Enough is enough . They derailed my Christmas lay out project - what comes around goes around.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I stopped buying from them a long time ago, I see their items somewhere and just move along.
Some guys love them, I thought they were rip-off's a long time ago.
Some recommend them for buying your whole collection, the whole thing. Not me, the same goes for another big name in buying collections and sells on ebay.
I won't mention the name but they are a ripoff too. They have Train in their title name too.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Did you read this guy's feedback? He's a part-time scheister of the highest order. I wouldn't buy anything from this guy.

Sorry to hear you were ripped off. I hope you get some satisfaction.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> I stopped buying from them a long time ago, I see their items somewhere and just move along.
> Some guys love them, I thought they were rip-off's a long time ago.
> Some recommend them for buying your whole collection, the whole thing. Not me, the same goes for another big name in buying collections and sells on ebay.
> I won't mention the name but they are a ripoff too. They have Train in their title name too.


Thanks Ed , for the Heads up on the other, I'm so busy with things as I branch out I have to take two steps back before dealing with some sellers , I have bought and sold for a long time and never seen things this bad, when I buy I reach every thing with the local estates I buy and pay fair money , times are changing


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> Did you read this guy's feedback? He's a part-time scheister of the highest order. I wouldn't buy anything from this guy.
> 
> Sorry to hear you were ripped off. I hope you get some satisfaction.


The first item I bought from them , I just hit - click - buy - pay , then I saw who it was , when I buy on eBay and I see what I want -I hit click buy - pay , I got my first order very happy - I said ok I'll over look his feedback - then Bam I got it. I really wanted to do this Christmas build - it is an important time of the year for me - and actually the only one now - years ago my son was born with a rare birth defect, I got one Christmas with him before he passed. - Trainz will get a run for their money - we do not need people like that in the trade [ Enough said ] I've been screwed before by others and just moved on - just this time it is personal - I'll get the build done regardless. Lesson learn


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

I added a couple photos I still have plans to join the TCA and have my app and have bought a few TCA items - I liked the Bylaws and maybe joining we can see that Trainz gets banned from the shows for a while : what is the point of having bylaws if no one is going to follow : The Circus Model Builders I'm working on joining : If we are to bring people into the hobby and stand for something - then something needs to be done. Trainz wants $109.00 a year to get first dibs on items - the item I bought and got screwed on was not off the 7 day private car club list yet and they listed it to eBay - yah I was waiting for it - I'll be damned if I'm paying a high club rate just to buy something - they have a scam going all right I confronted Morgan at Trainz on the phone about that issue to. - wonder where they make money - think about - everything about them stinks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's not clear to me why you don't simply return the item if you're that unhappy with it. Am I missing something?


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's not clear to me why you don't simply return the item if you're that unhappy with it. Am I missing something?


Yes - your missing something - First Trainz misrepresented the item - second told me that the ad never stated decals over the phone - it did state that - third they just sent me $15.00 which I never agreed to - the box in the auction was not the one I bought - they use the same photo on two different auctions see photos below - it is simple they are crooked and breaking eBay policy and stating TCA guide lines - which are not true - simple it is a fight with them they are plain and simple breaking policy of TCA and eBay. I hope that helps - The one I bought was $66- and it does not match the box I got in the mail [ they used same photo on other auction ] - and I got no decals / I didn't get what I paid for / - Pretty much lied to on the phone / wrong thing to do/ lastly misrepresent a item / that is fraud Ok that is it
I went through all their completed auctions .


----------



## kilowatt62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Yeah. I got burned by them as well. For me, it brings a whole new meaning to, “buy once, cry once.” 
My local H0 supply guy (retired train store owner) laughed at me while calling me a fool for dealing with them. 
Lesson learned.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

kilowatt62 said:


> Yeah. I got burned by them as well. For me, it brings a whole new meaning to, “buy once, cry once.”
> My local H0 supply guy (retired train store owner) laughed at me while calling me a fool for dealing with them.
> Lesson learned.


Well, I hate to say it - I see now - I'm not the only one - they keep doing it - some day they will be out of business - They just listed another set on eBay with out the box and included all the items that belonged with mine - instead of making it right and sending me what they had - they are playing games and enjoyed screwing me, I grew up with a different set of Morals - I grew up in Gods Country in Up State New York - Seeing those low life's list that this morning it burned my Blanking *** Maybe people will heed our warning on here - I'm putting up my youtube channel soon - here is what they just listed
Correct me if I'm wrong but - they had paper work and decals - said they had no more - then they list this with them. Now you know why I'm fighting these %&^%&^%'s
That my friends is as low as you can get - plain and simple they screwed me hard


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

I have a another set on the way and NOT from Trainz 
I found another set and I turned down at the time I bought from Trainz - why ? because - I was a fool to get sucked into Trainz B&&(*I - Anyways I contacted the other seller yesterday - told him what happened with Trainz and he re-sent an offer - which was very nice - He has 100% feedback - So at some point I will get this build rocked out. I'll wait and see what happens next.
My fight is not over with Trainz "Some say: A fool and his money is soon parted " I look at it this way : Trainz hasn't had the pleasure of dealing with a God Fearing - Country Boy

This photo is what I bought from another eBay seller just this morning -


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Southern Railroad said:


> Yes - your missing something - First Trainz misrepresented the item - second told me that the ad never stated decals over the phone - it did state that - third they just sent me $15.00 which I never agreed to - the box in the auction was not the one I bought - they use the same photo on two different auctions see photos below - it is simple they are crooked and breaking eBay policy and stating TCA guide lines - which are not true - simple it is a fight with them they are plain and simple breaking policy of TCA and eBay. I hope that helps - The one I bought was $66- and it does not match the box I got in the mail [ they used same photo on other auction ] - and I got no decals / I didn't get what I paid for / - Pretty much lied to on the phone / wrong thing to do/ lastly misrepresent a item / that is fraud Ok that is it
> I went through all their completed auctions .


And you still didn't say why you simply didn't file a dispute with eBay and return the item. I never argued that the item wasn't misrepresented, that's why you return it! 

My point is simply that all the angst represented here isn't doing your ulcer any good, send it back and get your money back! What's the point of keeping something that was obviously misrepresented?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, I have been buying for fifteen years, bought some big ticket items ($1700 scale Allegheny) that I asked and then returned and got refund on, and never been disappointed with them. I won't defend (or not) the problems you have had, but I would be olay with the photo. It is common for a retailer to use a stock photo of an item to represent the item being sold, which is the same type but actually different than the one in the photo: many retailer use a stock Lionel photo of the used loco or rolling stock they have for sale. The box you got looks to be the same model box, etc., and roughly the same condition, just slightly different than the one in the photo. 

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Sorry to hear of a dissatisfied purchase. I have to agree with GRJ - just send it back as "misrepresented" and get your money back.

I have placed several orders with Trainz this year, and have been quite happy with almost everything. Of course, I buy directly from their website, as I have no Evil-Bay account. Don't know if that makes a difference or not. But with the thousands of pre-owned items they have for sale, a mix-up on their behalf is bound to occur every now and then.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've had issues with Trainz a number of times, and I've gotten some good deals other times. I bought four used 3rd Rail locomotives, and I sent three of them back because they were packaged so poorly that they got damaged/destroyed in shipping. They never gave me any problems, and paid for return shipping and gave a complete refund. It was a PITA since I wanted the locomotive, but I didn't lose anything but a little time.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

I respect your opinion's, - And you can respect mine or not - and simply I do like being lied to, I guess I grew up different from many of you, now days your all in the Walmart mode just take it back, - no - , when I buy something on the net I darn well expect to get what I pay for and I plain simple got screwed - I run an Old Fashion business - I don't like being lied to or shafted - it that's easy - "I'm not buying New stuff here I'm buying Vintage items"

It is again simple I want what I paid for - - simple lied to by their sales guy Morgan on the phone

As far as photos it is a used item from 1992 - eBay has policy covering that issue -

And they simply could of sent me what I paid for - they had no damn problem listing another auction with decals that should have been in my set

You , most of you can suck up to Trainz - I'm not - There are plenty of items out there to buy - I'm not letting this go

They could of made this right - they had the decals - so what don't you understand about that ? It is pretty simple

I'll keep living in my world of Old Fashion Business, Moral Standing and ethics.- which most people are lacking - I hope that is clear enough.- Trainz won't be screwing many people down the road Like it or not.

Lastly if I agreed with you , we would both be wrong..


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's not clear to me why you don't simply return the item if you're that unhappy with it. Am I missing something?


Ok , I use to use photos to help people understand when I taught - I don't think this one will do much good , but I'll give it a try


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> And you still didn't say why you simply didn't file a dispute with eBay and return the item. I never argued that the item wasn't misrepresented, that's why you return it!
> 
> My point is simply that all the angst represented here isn't doing your ulcer any good, send it back and get your money back! What's the point of keeping something that was obviously misrepresented?


Ok I'll try this again , one I don't get ulcer's - two some people never get what your trying to say. , I hope this does not give you a ulcer trying to read it


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Might as well close this one John….niether party will agree to the other party’s point of view, so whats the point….


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Might as well close this one John….niether party will agree to the other party’s point of view, so whats the point….


We have freedom in this country - weather you like my opinions or not , Just so you know , I own www.nationalgunassociation.org
You want to stop me from speaking the truth by closing the tread then I'll choose to stop using this forum , I'm not going to take this crap from someone in Canada - Your country paid a Terrorist 8 + million dollars you got a lot of room to talk .- Google it - Your country also let a terrorist loose on the streets who killed my fellow brethren I don't need your lip Hobo


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)




----------

